# Martell Knives w/Pre-Made Wa Handles



## Dave Martell (Dec 8, 2016)

As many of you may remember I had partnered up _(more like he helped me out big time)_ with James from Knives and Stones to bring in his pre-made wa handles to install on my Martell knives and it was an immediate success. I wanted to continue on with this idea so James was kind enough to once again supply me with a load his handles.

What's so special about this?

For starters - the price point. 

When I don't have to purchase handle materials & abrasive consumables, nor work the handles (besides installation), I can offer the knives for sale at a substantial discount to what I normally charge, in most cases about *$150 OFF! *my standard pricing. Does that have your attention? :wink:


Then consider the quality of these handles. We're getting ebony and buffalo horn (in black & blond/streaked) plus either white G10 or nickel silver spacers are also available on some models. The build quality and finish is great on these handles and they are, IMHO, premium handles.


I've attached some pictures of the handles I just received and are available today. 

These handles are *ONLY* available for installation on a Martell knife. If you're interested in ordering one of my knives to have one of these handles then please contact me via PM or email and let me know which handle/knife you desire, we'll talk pricing, and then move forward with getting your knife started ASAP. 

I can only offer what's available in the pictures below, no custom options/ordering available. 

This is 1st come - first served. 


Thanks for your time and please feel free to comment below, I'd love to hear your thoughts on this project.

Regards,
Dave


_*Note - the handles are shown in a protective shrink wrap film. Any imperfections noticed are likely from this packaging and do not reflect the quality of the handle itself. 
_


----------



## StephenYu (Dec 8, 2016)

PM sent


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 12, 2016)

I hope this comment isn't out of place (if so please remove), but I just received five of these handles from James as well.

All I can say is wow the craftsmanship and f&f is top notch as with a fully custom handle, yet the simplicity and elegance of ebony with horn speaks to Japanese tradition wothout being too "loud" to take away from the blade they will be paired with (not sure if that makes any sense or not). I'm very impressed


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 13, 2016)

tjangula said:


> I hope this comment isn't out of place (if so please remove), but I just received five of these handles from James as well.
> 
> All I can say is wow the craftsmanship and f&f is top notch as with a fully custom handle, yet the simplicity and elegance of ebony with horn speaks to Japanese tradition wothout being too "loud" to take away from the blade they will be paired with (not sure if that makes any sense or not). I'm very impressed




Your comments are always welcome Tanner. I agree with them too.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 15, 2016)

Glad you feel the same Dave, I think what you and James are working on is a good idea


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm going to have a couple of Martell knives coming up soon with these handles on them..stay tuned!


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 29, 2016)

Dave Martell said:


> I'm going to have a couple of Martell knives coming up soon with these handles on them..stay tuned!




The first one will be a CPM-154 240mm gyuto with the #3 marbled buffalo horn/nickel silver spacer/ebony....

*$500 ($125 OFF!!!)*


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 29, 2016)

I just had a PM asking if this knife is spoken for, the answer was "not yet".


----------



## KCMande (Dec 31, 2016)

How about now? Still available?


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 31, 2016)

KCMande said:


> How about now? Still available?




Hi Kev, yeah it's still available. I'll be doing what's left of the grinding tomorrow.


----------



## KCMande (Dec 31, 2016)

I'll take it. New Year's resolution is to buy less knives. Better get spending before midnight.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 31, 2016)

KCMande said:


> I'll take it. New Year's resolution is to buy less knives. Better get spending before midnight.




Hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!! OK then I'm OK with helping you, LOL 

Thanks Kevin


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 1, 2017)

Congrats K, I can also say that the handles look much nicer once the protective wrap is removed (I got 5 of them, so am speaking from first hand experience )


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 1, 2017)

tjangula said:


> Congrats K, I can also say that the handles look much nicer once the protective wrap is removed (I got 5 of them, so am speaking from first hand experience )




5?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 2, 2017)

The next one coming is a 300mm CPM-154 sujihiki using handle #4 (shown below). 

I've got it profiled out and handle fitted. Just need to grind it now.


*Price - $550 *($150 OFF)



PS - If you're interested it needs an owner. :wink:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 5, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> The next one coming is a 300mm CPM-154 sujihiki using handle #4 (shown below).
> 
> I've got it profiled out and handle fitted. Just need to grind it now.
> 
> ...




Besides this, does anyone have a request? I'd much rather build a purpose built knife where the customer picks the handle and blade style than to just make whatever so please feel free to contact me if you're interested in something here.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 8, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> The first one will be a CPM-154 240mm gyuto with the #3 marbled buffalo horn/nickel silver spacer/ebony....




Here's the first one. It looks a lot better mounted on a knife with the protective wrapping removed, eh? 

So what do you think? 



_Click on the picture to see more....._


----------



## steelcity (Jan 8, 2017)

That streaked horn is pretty cool.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 8, 2017)

steelcity said:


> That streaked horn is pretty cool.




That's all James' doing.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 8, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> Here's the first one. It looks a lot better mounted on a knife with the protective wrapping removed, eh?
> 
> So what do you think?
> 
> ...



It does look nice with the wrap off, as I knew it would 

The marbling is exceptional on this one as well


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks abns. And welcome to KKF!


----------



## KCMande (Jan 9, 2017)

Very much so looking forward to this knife. Loved that handle from the moment Dave posted that group shot. Been looking into a new stainless knife to use in this very small and very poorly designed kitchen I will be spending the next few months in. Perfect timing for me. Thanks again Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 9, 2017)

KCMande said:


> Very much so looking forward to this knife. Loved that handle from the moment Dave posted that group shot. Been looking into a new stainless knife to use in this very small and very poorly designed kitchen I will be spending the next few months in. Perfect timing for me. Thanks again Dave.





You're welcome and thanks back at you! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 9, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> The next one coming is a 300mm CPM-154 sujihiki using handle #4 (shown below).
> 
> I've got it profiled out and handle fitted. Just need to grind it now.
> 
> ...





Working on this one today. :spiteful:


----------



## KCMande (Jan 11, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> The first one will be a CPM-154 240mm gyuto with the #3 marbled buffalo horn/nickel silver spacer/ebony....
> 
> *$500 ($125 OFF!!!)*



I received this knife today and can confirm that the group shot of all the handles wrapped in plastic does not do them justice. If you are on the fence about purchasing one of these Martell blades with a K&S handle I recommend pulling that trigger. I bought this knife as a stainless counterpart to my full custom so I wouldn't ruin my much anticipated work of art from Dave. I can not wait to return to work tomorrow and get to prepping.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 11, 2017)

KCMande said:


> I received this knife today and can confirm that the group shot of all the handles wrapped in plastic does not do them justice. If you are on the fence about purchasing one of these Martell blades with a K&S handle I recommend pulling that trigger. I bought this knife as a stainless counterpart to my full custom so I wouldn't ruin my much anticipated work of art from Dave. I can not wait to return to work tomorrow and get to prepping.




Thanks for the kind words Kevin as well as all of your support!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 14, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> _he next one coming is a 300mm CPM-154 sujihiki using handle #4 (shown below). _
> 
> _I've got it profiled out and handle fitted. Just need to grind it now._
> 
> ...




I got side tracked with a flood of sharpening work and only managed to get the knife rough ground but over the next couple of days this one will be finished. Still needs and owner. :wink:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 16, 2017)

240mm CPM154 gyuto using handle #5 (w/streaked blond buffalo).

Price - *$500 ($125 OFF!!!)*


----------



## foody518 (Jan 16, 2017)

Gahhh!!! I can't make up my mind on whether to go for one of your knives with your awesome western handles, or one with these fantastic wa-handles!


----------



## malexthekid (Jan 16, 2017)

foody518 said:


> Gahhh!!! I can't make up my mind on whether to go for one of your knives with your awesome western handles, or one with these fantastic wa-handles!



Easy solution... get both.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 16, 2017)

foody518 said:


> Gahhh!!! I can't make up my mind on whether to go for one of your knives with your awesome western handles, or one with these fantastic wa-handles!





malexthekid said:


> Easy solution... get both.




I think max has a viable solution here. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## foody518 (Jan 16, 2017)

XD I'll have to start a fundraiser...


----------



## Evilsports (Jan 16, 2017)

Can anybody tell me a bit (Dave?) about these Gyuto's? I'm in the market for my first knife but would appreciate a run down of what to expect from a Martell knife. Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask. I'm not overly knowledgeable, fairly new to knives of any quality. Still working out the nuances of a difference between a laser and a workhorse.  

Feel free to PM me, I don't want to take attention away from these beautiful knives.

Thanks,
Kevin.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 16, 2017)

foody518 said:


> Gahhh!!! I can't make up my mind on whether to go for one of your knives with your awesome western handles, or one with these fantastic wa-handles!





malexthekid said:


> Easy solution... get both.





foody518 said:


> XD I'll have to start a fundraiser...





Go Fund Me?


----------



## daveb (Jan 16, 2017)

Evilsports said:


> Can anybody tell me a bit (Dave?) about these Gyuto's? I'm in the market for my first knife but would appreciate a run down of what to expect from a Martell knife. Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask. I'm not overly knowledgeable, fairly new to knives of any quality. Still working out the nuances of a difference between a laser and a workhorse.
> 
> Feel free to PM me, I don't want to take attention away from these beautiful knives.
> 
> ...



I have two fantasies left in life. One involves Jenn Anderson. The other involves a Martell Suji. As i get ever older, the Suji looks better.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 16, 2017)

Evilsports said:


> Can anybody tell me a bit (Dave?) about these Gyuto's? I'm in the market for my first knife but would appreciate a run down of what to expect from a Martell knife. Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask. I'm not overly knowledgeable, fairly new to knives of any quality. Still working out the nuances of a difference between a laser and a workhorse.
> 
> Feel free to PM me, I don't want to take attention away from these beautiful knives.
> 
> ...





Hi Kevin,
I'm happy to explain the virtues of my gyutos but I also welcome others who own, or have used them, to speak their minds on the subject. After all, my opinion is from being the maker where I may be a bit optimistic in what I provide. 

The design of my gyutos comes directly from my experience with modifying Japanese gyutos for users who were/are looking for a trait that their knives do not possess. I'm often asked to change profile shapes (especially towards a flatter profile that is more efficient in contact area with the cutting board) as well as to thin the cross section to where nearly no effort is needed to make the cut. Smooth spines/choils are also a frequent request as is good fit 'n finish in the handle and blade. Rounder, more comfortable, handles and fancy woods are sought after by many. All of these requirements are what I try to provide within my knives along with good edge retention, ease of sharpening, and a general feeling of quality and comfort in use. I offer both carbon tool steel in O-1 and a (powdered) stainless steel option in CPM-154.

As to the issue of workhorse or laser....I'd classify my gyutos as neither......yet both.  

Thanks for your questions. If you'd like to talk specifics please feel free to shoot me a PM.

Regards,
Dave


----------



## foody518 (Jan 17, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> Go Fund Me?



I did type that earlier but it got censored into GoFundMe :O didn't realize that was going to be a no-go word >.<


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 17, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> _he next one coming is a 300mm CPM-154 sujihiki using handle #4 (shown below). _
> 
> _I've got it profiled out and handle fitted. Just need to grind it now._
> 
> ...





I just finished this one up but can't take pictures as it's raining. :angry2:


----------



## Evilsports (Jan 17, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> Hi Kevin,
> I'm happy to explain the virtues of my gyutos but I also welcome others who own, or have used them, to speak their minds on the subject. After all, my opinion is from being the maker where I may be a bit optimistic in what I provide.
> 
> The design of my gyutos comes directly from my experience with modifying Japanese gyutos for users who were/are looking for a trait that their knives do not possess. I'm often asked to change profile shapes (especially towards a flatter profile that is more efficient in contact area with the cutting board) as well as to thin the cross section to where nearly no effort is needed to make the cut. Smooth spines/choils are also a frequent request as is good fit 'n finish in the handle and blade. Rounder, more comfortable, handles and fancy woods are sought after by many. All of these requirements are what I try to provide within my knives along with good edge retention, ease of sharpening, and a general feeling of quality and comfort in use. I offer both carbon tool steel in O-1 and a (powdered) stainless steel option in CPM-154.
> ...



Dave, do you grind your blades to favor right handed folks in any way? Only asking as a southpaw. Thanks, Kevin.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 17, 2017)

Evilsports said:


> Dave, do you grind your blades to favor right handed folks in any way? Only asking as a southpaw. Thanks, Kevin.




No sir, I grind them as evenly side to side as possible to do by hand and eye.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 19, 2017)

Next up is a 270mm O1 gyuto using #4 handle...


Price - *$475* ($125 OFF) :spiteful:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 25, 2017)

The pick of the litter is rapidly diminishing. :cool2:


----------

